# Lube And Corrosion Inhibitor



## ex_isp (Oct 20, 2016)

I needed a superior corrosion inhibitor for my O1 knives.  Since I sell these as skinners, I didn't want a hunter cutting into his deer with Mobil 1 on the blade.  Research led me to a great piece of research a fellow had done.  He covered corrosion and lubricity.  Pretty good test and writeup.

Here it is for your enjoyment!

http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=398836


----------



## John Hasler (Oct 20, 2016)

Very good.  He did not actually test "water displacement", though.  He just determined which products were denser than water.


----------



## ex_isp (Oct 20, 2016)

For my business, the inhibitor quality and that it's food grade (for use on meat slicers etc) make the case.
Glad you enjoyed it John!


----------

